

The Case for Optimism and Risk at Startups - bjonathan
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2014/11/05/the-case-for-optimism-and-risk-at-startups/

======
mikeyouse
I really liked this article, specifically as a counter to this pretty annoying
thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8542091](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8542091)

